# campsites peniche portugal



## stormin (May 10, 2005)

Is anyone out there able to comment on camp sites in peniche or local area(10k).Alan Rogers and Rough Guide list the following:
Camping Peniche Praia, 
Camara Municipal Peniche,
but unfortunately no reviews and limited info.
Regards


----------



## 88837 (May 9, 2005)

*Campismo Municipal Peniche*

Hi Stormin,
We stayed at the site in March 2003. It cost about 4 euros per night without electricity. Off season the site was very clean and the staff were very helpful - even helped me with sorting out my camping carnet that I had left in Lisbon (I had been given the wrong one by the helpful girl in Campismo Lisboa). I don't remember all the details of the site as we were on our way around the Spanish and Portuguese coast and visited many sites in 2 months.
There is a lot to do in the local area, political prison, harbour, fantastic rock formations and old towns to name but a few. Some parts of the town appeared very run down and I would not leave my van there, but we did not hear of any problems.
Whilst we were there a lot of road works were under way very close to the site. They in no way affected the site and it should be finished by now.
The town is well known for its fishing and fish restaurants. We had a fantastic local fish casserole with tomatoes and potatoes- give it a try if you like fish cooked in a traditional way we loved it.
We intend returning and will happily use the same site.
Rodger


----------



## stormin (May 10, 2005)

thanks baddow,reassuring to hear your views shall try emailing site for details and availability.Excuse my ignorance but what is a camping carnet?


----------



## 88837 (May 9, 2005)

*Camping Carnet*

Hi Stormin
A carnet is accepted by campsites in lieu of a passport- collected I believe in case a camper decides to drive off without paying. On departure day you settle up your fees, collect your carnet and travel on. Most of my experience in this country is by paying in advance so there is no need for wardens to hold any of your documents.
All of the major clubs issue carnets often free if booking insurance or ferries with them. If you are not a club member then it is possible to purchase a carnet from them.
There is also an insurance element within the carnet but I have never checked the details.
The website address is www.roteiro-campista.pt/Leira/munpen.htm
Whilst travelling through Portugal I found "Camping Portugal Guia De Parques De Campismo" an excellent guide. It was available from most campsites.
Rodger


----------



## stormin (May 10, 2005)

*campsites peniche*

hi baddow,
thanks for the info will contact the c.c re:carnet
regards stormin


----------

